# Guys - whats your first thought when ....



## Shangri la (Jun 27, 2014)

When a woman looks at you?


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is she looking at me? She probably thinks I am a weirdo.


----------



## Incognitoforlife (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^ Couldn't have said it better


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder if she likes what she sees or not


----------



## consmap (Jun 12, 2014)

"She's cute."


----------



## Sync (Jun 20, 2014)

That would totally have to depend on the situation.
But I probably wouldn't think she was looking for a good reason.


----------



## Shangri la (Jun 27, 2014)

Sync said:


> That would totally have to depend on the situation.
> But I probably wouldn't think she was looking for a good reason.


Exactly.. Hence you then scan every detail of yourself to see what is wrong or doesnt look right


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

It makes me feel very uncomfortable, then I just assume she is thinking "Ugh, how ugly". Something like that.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

ChuckBrown said:


> Why is she looking at me? She probably thinks I am a weirdo.


Next time a woman looks at you, instead of thinking all that negative stuff, tell yourself she thinks you're hot. Seriously. It'll feel really awkward and stupid at first, but you'll either get used to it or it'll make you laugh. Or at least, that's what I try to do. 
Sometimes women look just to look. Sometimes they find you fascinating but unapproachable. Sometimes you have something on your face. Who cares? If you always think negatively, you'll send out that vibe.


----------



## Shangri la (Jun 27, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Next time a woman looks at you, instead of thinking all that negative stuff, tell yourself she thinks you're hot. Seriously. It'll feel really awkward and stupid at first, but you'll either get used to it or it'll make you laugh. Or at least, that's what I try to do.
> Sometimes women look just to look. Sometimes they find you fascinating but unapproachable. Sometimes you have something on your face. Who cares? If you always think negatively, you'll send out that vibe.


Well why on earth cant they just say what they're thinking? Lol, knowing, even if its bad, will calm the anxiety a bit lol


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Shangri la said:


> Well why on earth cant they just say what they're thinking? Lol, knowing, even if its bad, will calm the anxiety a bit lol


I absolutely agree that a definitive answer is better than what our minds come up with. But, maybe she's shy or has SA and you have no idea. Or maybe she's looking past you. 
How about this...
If I'm at a restaurant and I'm looking at you, for whatever reason, if you start to fidget or look uncomfortable, I'm going to feel uncomfortable and stop looking at you. If you smile, chances are I'll smile back. In no way in hell am I going to walk over to you and explain what is going on in my head just to suit your feelings, cuz I'm freaking out in my own head also.


----------



## Shangri la (Jun 27, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> I absolutely agree that a definitive answer is better than what our minds come up with. But, maybe she's shy or has SA and you have no idea. Or maybe she's looking past you.
> How about this...
> If I'm at a restaurant and I'm looking at you, for whatever reason, if you start to fidget or look uncomfortable, I'm going to feel uncomfortable and stop looking at you. If you smile, chances are I'll smile back. In no way in hell am I going to walk over to you and explain what is going on in my head just to suit your feelings, cuz I'm freaking out in my own head also.


Animals got it right. Their interactions are based on instinct only lol.
Say hello to a cat, and they need no further introduction. Say hello to a human, it sets off a complex series of reactions that manifest an invisible shield that you know must penetrate somehow with information beyond 'hello' lol


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Shangri la said:


> Animals got it right. Their interactions are based on instinct only lol.
> Say hello to a cat, and they need no further introduction. Say hello to a human, it sets off a complex series of reactions that manifest an invisible shield that you know must penetrate somehow with information beyond 'hello' lol


And this is why some of us self-medicate. We can always blame embarrassing social interactions on alcohol.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends on the look shes giving me could be completely different either way. When people look at me I try to stare back... though this becomes pretty awkward and has even gotten me in a few fights.


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

Shangri la said:


> Well why on earth cant they just say what they're thinking? Lol, knowing, even if its bad, will calm the anxiety a bit lol


Words are only part of the picture. A woman can say a lot in her body language.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

None do. Well I mean out of the ordinary they don't. Of course people look merely because they have eyes, but that's about it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

"Oh ****, she's looking at me! What the hell does this mean?" :afr


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

nothing else said:


> None do. Well I mean out of the ordinary they don't. Of course people look merely because they have eyes, but that's about it.


Same here.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly? The first thought that goes through my mind is if she is attractive or not or around my age range. I don't do it intentionally, it's just more of a subconscious thing.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

The first time she looks at me? Nothing cause she was probably just looking.

More than once? Now, that's another situation.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Nothing because it could mean anything and unfortunately I can't read minds so I don't assume anything and just smile going about my business as usual.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Why is she looking at me? I must be very dorky looking, sigh I wish I was cool, she'll grow bored of me soon, they all always do...


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Malek said:


> Why is she looking at me? I must be very dorky looking, sigh I wish I was cool, she'll grow bored of me soon, they all always do...


That's very depressing.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> That's very depressing.


So? I'm slowly accepting my lot in life and it's ironically sometimes liberating...


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Stop looking at my pimples!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

"That woman is looking at me"

That's about it.


----------



## Umueze (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh God whats on my face?!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Malek said:


> So? I'm slowly accepting my lot in life and it's ironically sometimes liberating...


NO No no no no no, this cannot be your lot in life.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

That she caught me staring at her.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

"s***, my zipper must be opened"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Why is she looking at me? Am I doing something strange? And, OMG, stop looking at me.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't put much thought into it. I have the same reaction whether a man or woman is looking at me, I assume their eyes are just wandering.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

First thought? Probably 'Oh hey' then probably some thoughts about her appearances, be it good or bad (majority of the time it's something good).


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I try to convince myself that she is looking at me because she finds me attractive, but that's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

She wants someone to do her homework, offer a ride or some other favor.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

"Oh **** she's looking at me." *looks at floor*


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Must be looking at someone behind me


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You didn't discover big foot, lady. Don't start taking pictures.


----------



## misanthropy101 (May 11, 2014)

There are 2 possibilities:
1. If the woman is gay, she must be thinking "this is the reason I am gay" (stolen from Seinfeld but completely true)
2. If the woman is straight, she must be thinking "this is the kind of weirdo I have to stay away from".


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Honestly? The first thought that goes through my mind is if she is attractive or not or around my age range. I don't do it intentionally, it's just more of a subconscious thing.


I do that, too. I try to pull validation from someone who may have simply glanced at me because I caught their peripheral.



Baalzebub said:


> I try to convince myself that she is looking at me because she finds me attractive, but that's just wishful thinking on my part.


Yep.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

"She wants the D"


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

"She's gonna kill me."


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

"She wants the D."


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there an echo in the room?


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

"She's gonna kill me."


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Do nothing about it except get self conscious and become really mindful of every little move I make.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Shangri la said:


> When a woman looks at you?


I say ''all right''


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmph...to be honest I don't get looked at often without directly talking towards people.

I probably would assume she's looking at someone/something behind me, if not I'd go into overdrive and think about all sorts of different situations rapidly like "Does she think I'm ugly?! Maybe she's thinking about why I'm so quiet! Or does she love me?! Oh jeez she might talk to me! ABANDON SHIP WEE-OO-WEE-OO"


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shangri la said:


> When a woman looks at you?


If she's attractive I start to think about every single mistake I have made in my life so far and about I am a loser and will be alone for the rest of my life. Also if she's attractive I get depressed and sometimes it ruins the remainder of the day from that point on for me.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

zoslow said:


> I wonder if she likes what she sees or not


Yes


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

"Who the heck is she?"


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

"Oh, hey. A girl"

That being said, I served a girl at my job the other week. When we first made eye contact my heart fluttered. She was so beautiful. If only she didn't have a boyfriend -.-


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I just walk around looking at the ground so I can avoid this situation. Ran into a lamp post once though.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shangri la said:


> When a woman looks at you?


Am I really that much of a freak?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steve French said:


> I just walk around looking at the ground so I can avoid this situation. Ran into a lamp post once though.


I stare at my phone and act like I'm doing something when I get into a situation like this.


----------



## TheDA204 (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't like being stared at so I would look away immediately.


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shangri la said:


> Well why on earth cant they just say what they're thinking? Lol, knowing, even if its bad, will calm the anxiety a bit lol


I know right?


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

that she was checking me out.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's one thing if a girl looks at you but if a girl talks to me and I'm attracted to her I will tell her to **** off. This way I can't get hurt by them in the future because I don't give things a chance to develop. Also by making the girl feel unhappy by being rude it would make me feel good.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> It's one thing if a girl looks at you but if a girl talks to me and I'm attracted to her I will tell her to **** off. This way I can't get hurt by them in the future because I don't give things a chance to develop. Also by making the girl feel unhappy by being rude it would make me feel good.


Good game plan. You must get laid tons.

:um


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Good game plan. You must get laid tons.
> 
> :um


Even without my plan I still wouldn't get girls. Like I said before girls just don't like me. They eventually run off on me because I'm a ****ing loser.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

"I'm in trouble (anxiety)... why is she looking?" would be my first thought


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Staring contest!

1... 2... 3... Go!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm fair to women, my first thought is the same as if it were a man looking in my direction: "what the **** are you looking at?"


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

"Don't look at me!"


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Is my fly open?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't really think of anything. I just smile and go about my bidness.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Is something stuck between my teeth?
Is there snot hanging out of my nose?
Am I walking with a sheet of toilet paper on my shoes?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Either; "Oh god what've I done now?" or "Nope not me, someone behind me. Not me."


----------

